# Problème synchronisation iPod Classic



## Alix75 (17 Novembre 2008)

_Bonjour, sachez avant tout que j'écris ce message pour quelqu'un, ce n'est donc pas pour moi._

Je viens d'acheter un iPod Classic 80Go d'occasion qui marchait très bien sur Mac.
Mais j'ai un PC (Toshiba Satellite M40-307).

Quand j'ouvre iTunes, je branche mon iPod et quand je mets synchroniser ça plante iTunes... Je n'arrive donc pas à synchroniser les chansons sur mon iPod. J'ai essayé de le réinitialiser plusieurs fois, j'ai la dernière version d'iTunes aussi.

Voila, j'ai besoin de votre aide, merci d'avance.


----------



## fandipod (17 Novembre 2008)

Tu as donc essayé de le restaurer? Mais est ce que tu as essayé de mettre des musique manuellement sur ton ipod?


----------



## Alix75 (17 Novembre 2008)

Oui, par "paquet de 100", puis tout à coup, re-crash...


----------



## Ba0 (16 Décembre 2008)

Même problème, jamais de solution... Serais-ce la dernière MAJ ipod qui fait ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Etonnant.
Tu as essayé une réinstallation ?


----------



## Ba0 (17 Décembre 2008)

Oui ainsi qu'au moins 4 ou 5 restaurations.

Ya un truc étonnant aussi c'est que quand je connecte l'ipod au PC il m'ouvre la fenêtre comme quoi ce disque dur a un problème et propose de l'analyser et le réparer, déjà éssayer et freeze aussi. =/


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Sav dans ce cas... :mouais:


----------



## Ba0 (17 Décembre 2008)

L'ipod marche parfaitement tant que je ne synchronise pas trop de chanson et la garantie est passée d'un mois donc je pense pas que le SAV soit une solution valable.. :/


----------



## Alix75 (17 Décembre 2008)

Ba0 a dit:


> L'ipod marche parfaitement tant que je ne synchronise pas trop de chanson et la garantie est passée d'un mois donc je pense pas que le SAV soit une solution valable.. :/



Exactement pareil que moi, ma garantie est dépassée d'un mois...


Dégoûté ! Vous n'avez donc pas de soluc' ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Et bien, à part renvoyer le produit non.


----------



## Alix75 (18 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Et bien, à part renvoyer le produit non.



Et combien cela risque-t-il de me coûter ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Alix75 a dit:


> Et combien cela risque-t-il de me coûter ?



Si c'est dépassé d'un mois, discute gentiment avec le SAV. Directement avec Apple. 
Si tu t'y prends bien, ça devrai passer.

Une copine s'est fait changer la carte mère de son macbook gratos alors que la garantie était terminée depuis 1 mois et demi.


----------



## Alix75 (18 Décembre 2008)

Ouais, et puis après tout un jeune étudiant a bien réussi à avoir gratuitement Final Cut Pro 4 :rateau:


----------



## chandlerbing (21 Décembre 2008)

petite question peut etre un peu con mais : a tu essayé de synchroniser ton ipod avec un autre logiciel que itunes?
car si l'ordinateur le reconnait et qu'il fonctionne cela vient peut etre du logiciel


----------



## Ba0 (27 Janvier 2009)

Non, seule la musique m'intéresse de toute façon, quel est le meilleur logiciel substitut à iTunes ? Yamipod ?


----------



## chandlerbing (29 Janvier 2009)

oui c'est le plus connu mais j'avoue etre mal placer pour répondre puisque j'utilise itunes, vas voir sur clubic ils proposent des logiciels plutot complets


----------

